# Looking for Work in Twin Cities Area



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a guy that has done a lot of subbing for me and was looking for more work if anyone has anything available call me @ 320 223 3305


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

What's he looking to do? Plow with his own truck? Drive someone elses? Shovel?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

He is looking to plow with his own truck, its a 2006 ford f350 with a blizzard 8-10ft plow.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone who needs salting, I'm available.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

plowingkid35;1215936 said:


> He is looking to plow with his own truck, its a 2006 ford f350 with a blizzard 8-10ft plow.


Alright, I don't need a sub at this time, but am casually looking for another sidewalk guy. It's a bit late in the season to be looking for sub work, but you never know... If we keep picking up Brickman's accounts at the rate we are... :laughing:


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

He is a good worker but since i picked up another plow for my diesel i have not needed him to sub for me a lot, he went out and bought a truck this year to try to make a little bit of extra cash but instead hes putting more money into his truck instead of making money (6.0 Turbo Diesel) injectors went bad the week after he bought it when he was plowing for me, so im just trying to do the right thing and find this guy some work.


----------

